# Nanobsd rpi3



## bazooka07 (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello,
I am using nanobsd as root user on my amd64 PC for building an image for my rpi3.
After buidling, I have an error message in /usr/embedded/rpi3/_.cust.dos_boot_part : 


> + dos_boot_part
> + local 'd=/usr/local/share/u-boot/u-boot-rpi3'
> + local 'f=/usr/embedded/rpi3/_.fat'
> + rm -rf /usr/embedded/rpi3/_.fat
> ...



What can I do to find ubldr file ?


----------



## shatfel (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello.

May be its NanoBSD problem?? I mean I do some builds early but from 'native' FreeBSD 11.0/11.1/12 and do not remember any kind of problems. Except not booted images...

But you may check first info here.

AW as I see this is u-boot problem. Does NanoBSD took u-boot sources?? Or may be you need to download in separately??

P.S. As advice... I DONT KNOW WHY ANY OFFICIAL (CROCHET TOO) BUILDS DO NOT WORK (cannt boot) , but strongly recommend look as raspbsd, which I personally using now on RPi3 for gateways and hot-spots (w/ additional - ralink prefered - external wifi).


----------



## bazooka07 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello,
I have got an image at : https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/snapshots/arm64/aarch64/ISO-IMAGES/12.0/
And it works fine.
But nanobsd builds image with 2 readonly partitions and I think it's better with SD-card


----------



## xoro (Mar 28, 2021)

bazooka07 said:


> Hello,
> I have got an image at : https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/snapshots/arm64/aarch64/ISO-IMAGES/12.0/
> And it works fine.
> But nanobsd builds image with 2 readonly partitions and I think it's better with SD-card


Did you get the rpi3.cfg to build with nanobsd?
I am having the same issue.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 28, 2021)

bazooka07 said:


> But nanobsd builds image with 2 readonly partitions and I think it's better with SD-card





xoro said:


> I am having the same issue.


What issue? NanoBSD builds 2 partitions by default. That is how it works.
One is active image and the other is backup. That way you can roll back.

'I think it's better with SD-card'? 
Memory disks help with any media that consume blocks over time.
That is how NanoBSD works. It uses memory disk to host certain directories.
Imagine a log file writing to a SD-card. It would be wore out in no time.


```
root@APU2:~ # mount
/dev/mmcsd0s1a on / (ufs, local, read-only)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local)
/dev/md0 on /etc (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/md1 on /var (ufs, local, soft-updates)
```


----------

